# Digital three-phase motor controller (servo amplifier) Unitek PG-D3-400-400-RS (400V)



## MosquitoHelicopter (May 4, 2018)

More infos on Ebay:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Digitaler-D...023146?hash=item442413562a:g:koUAAOSwuOpbYKT6


If you are interested please contact me!


----------

